# Can't talk anymore



## KittyKat (May 11, 2008)

Can't talk to my spouse. Can't talk here anymore 

Just wanted to pop in and say hello to from friendly faces. It's been awhile since I was on here regularly. 

I'm just sad. Very sad.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Why can't you talk here? It maybe could help? I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Poet (Oct 20, 2012)

KittyKat said:


> Can't talk to my spouse. Can't talk here anymore
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say hello to from friendly faces. It's been awhile since I was on here regularly.
> 
> I'm just sad. Very sad.


I know that feeling...Best of luck from a complete stranger! 

May an :biggrinangelA: appear and bring you  :smthumbup: :rofl:


----------

